# WARNING: Store Clerk asking for Social Security Number!



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

This is from a conversation I had with my Dad that I didn't realize was an alarm at the time, as I didn't believe the facts were accurate, but he recently re-told this story, confirming them and I thought it should be mentioned.

He was at a local electronics store (RS) and asked the sales clerk for some information about a product and the clerk proceeded to help him but said he'd need some information first. He asked for his name, address, phone number, and then his SOCIAL SECURITY number! My Dad stopped at this and said, no, never mind and left the store. Fortunately he was alert enough to realize this information request was wrongful. Unfortunately, the sales clerk was not reported by my Dad, but he is no longer at this store and either he has gone off to do his ill will somewhere else or has been caught and repremanded.

It's amazing that a clerk would try this and maybe because the store is small and either he is alone at the desk or his workmate is part of this scheme. I'm afraid I didn't pay much attention to this earlier, as I thought it so odd that it couldn't possibly be true. But one must never under-estimate someone's ill will to get your money.

I just thought this worth mentioning if it should hep prevent anyone else from being scammed or robbed.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Meilie,
Thanks for the heads up. During this time of the year- when stores are crowded and everyone is in a hurry- the scam artist are sure to take advantage of the unsuspecting shoppers.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, that story is indeed alarming…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the bums get bolder everyday !

thanks for the heads up .


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

A former coworker of mine went through the whole identity theft thing. His identity was stolen through nothing more than a debit card that he used to pay for lunch, at Hooters in Seabrook Texas. I have no clue if that Hooters Girl is still there. (Not someplace I frequent).


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I get nervous whenever I put in a phone order and pay by Visa, and they ask me for the 3-digit code on the back of the card….If it's not a reliable store I'm familiar with…I refuse to disclose it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Some online stores participate with other online payment services such as Paypal or Amazon.com. If you have a Paypal or Amazon account you can pay via their website and you do not have to disclose your payment info to this unknown store.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Some people will rattle off their SS# without even giving it a thought. I won't even allow a debit card to be issued to my account, too much liability for me. CC are limited to $50 fraud liability to the card holder. One Monday AM a couple years ago, CC company called to ask my wife if she had been to Canada and Alaska and spent $13,000 over the wekend? No, been right here at home all weekend. Some merchants got taken to teh cleaners and we have no idea how the number got out.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

always a good reminder!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Being somewhat of a believer of Dave Ramsey I do not use credit cards.
The only way I pay for things online is with a debit card. I don't use PayPal because I have gotten too many of these requests to verify information.
Twice this year my debit card got hit. I reported it and the bank refunded my money.
This past month they tried to hit it for $4K. As the limit is not that high it was stopped at the outset.

I now use a prepaid, rechargeable, debit card. I only put in the money I need to make the payment for what I am buying.

Lee


----------



## KellyS (Jul 20, 2009)

Sawdust2:

Tell us more about this:
"I now use a prepaid, rechargeable, debit card. I only put in the money I need to make the payment for what I am buying."

I'd like to shop with those Visa Gift cards, but I'm not sure how they would work at Amazon or somewhere like that. 
Is it a Visa Gift card? Can you shop online with one? 
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

the problem with not using a credit card (at least in the US?) is that it becomes next to impossible to build credit without one, and then it becomes difficult to buy a car, let alone a house…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The local news has a lot of stories about debit cards and the h**** people go through with banks when there is a problem. I asked my bank about fraud on my business checking and all they will talk about is my responsibilities. Have to wonder why anyone would trust a bank????


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I like to do my transactions using a credit card because the credit card companies will help you out more than the banks. Once your money is out of the bank, it's GONE!

As a merchant who accepts credit cards, it can also have it's hassles. I had a client purchase a large item and the husband did not recognize my business name, and disputed the transaction without contacting me. It took me 9 months of paperwork to prove the transaction via the CC company, even with the client realizing the validity of it. Meanwhile the CC company has the money and is using it and billing the client interest. They are sometimes a necessary evil.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I use Paypal whenever possible. I got a call from my bank a few weeks ago asking me if I had been shopping in West Virginia. I said "no, I haven't" and they told me that someone was trying to use my credit card number at a Walmart but that they would reject the transaction and I wouldn't have any issues. As mentioned previously, Paypal means I don't have to provide any info at all to the vendor. When I get a phone call or an email asking me to verify data, I call Paypal's 800 number and speak to someone there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You have to whatch PayPal too, i was going through some old records recently and noticed I had ben double charged by PayPal a couple of times:-(


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had mine hacked on ebay, I got a notice that they were updateing my status and I field out the form and when I sent it I real lised I shud of not did that and I called but they had charge a 300.00$ already .Called and told the credit card company they cancled it and they found out who used it but they were from overseas but they went good for it I dount know what happend to the guy I had to get a new card now I use paypal

Chuck


----------

